# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Black Ops- Zombies, MW3, and future Iron Wolf-Zombies, Caithness Group #XBOX#

## phoenixtwin2

hi guys, at the moment its getting really dull playing on call of duty (especially Zombies) with people without a mic, and i also think it would be goog to game with people in the community.

Anybody up for a group game? 

(maybe even a clan)

it would be great to annihilate with a sycronised group.

it would also be great to be able to play zombies with 4 people who knows how to play it. i hate going down on round 28!

----------


## openminder

whats your gt  ::  ::

----------


## phoenixtwin2

its *Phoenixtwin2*

----------


## BillyEspie

you can add me on the xbox360 my gt is BillyEspie, whats everyone elses gamertag on the xbox360? Phoenixtwin2 i think it is a great idea you came up with although i dont have the game zombies

----------


## phoenixtwin2

cheers for that add, though what games do you have?

----------


## charlie200627

my gt is R34VER M0DDS

----------


## phoenixtwin2

hi i got your add charlie. sorry i didnt reply earlier i was at a high round on zombies and i was getting nervous about going down.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

and to those that already know that the heading is wrong. Iron Wolf isnt the next black ops 2... infact i think black ops 2 is the next black ops 2... 
huh... go figure..

----------


## kel24

Hey just wondering if any of you know where I can pick up these games at a good price, rented mw3 but had to send it back, I managed to complete the campaign, and got to wave 25 in survival, but playing it with my step dad wasnt fun, he likes to hide in corners and leave me to kill all the people, and when theres 3 juggernauts going round its really hard! My gt is DAMIENA666 if any one wants to add me

----------


## phoenixtwin2

ebay best bet otherwise everywhere else charges about £40... even back ops is more expensive then mw3 in argos.

----------


## kel24

Thanks for that, I have been trying my luck on ebay, but I keep getting outbid at the last second

----------


## phoenixtwin2

look at buy nows on ebay, they are usually ok,

----------


## kel24

cheers got a copy but waiting for it to arrive

----------

